# Some more pet deals, dog beds, organizer, blanket



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know, I know, you guys are sick of me posting these. I'm thinking of making a blog and posting all the deals I find there. 

Heres a link:

Pets - Home & Gifts

Use a coupon code: 352511 ( 35% off plus free s/h) 

I got the organizer which was only $7 and I'm thinking of getting the cuddler bed for cats, but not sure what size it is.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

I love these postings, please don't stop :happy:
Even if I currently wouldn't need the discounted items it's always fun to learn about new sites :smile:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I love them! Don't stop! lol.

I might get that organizer - very cute.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, it is your fault that I spend so much on these animals here, that's all I can say. AND, now you made me buy that organiser as well. Thank you very much (thats meant to be a very sarcastic 'thank you very much' by the way), I obviously didn't realise I needed an organiser until today. 
But I think it will come in very handy, especially for that price.
So, in other words, thank you for all your work you put in to finding these deals, you're very talented at digging out these deals and codes. I enjoy your posts very much. Looking forward to many more in 2012!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Please don't stop!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

alright, I wont 

I kinda needed the organizer since right now all of Unos stuff, collars, supplements, shampoos are thrown into one pile, so it'll come in handy. 

Have a happy new years!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear that I liked and thanked your post, Uno!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote - "alright, I wont" 


My husband won't thank you, but Mol, Wind and I sure do!
And a very merry New Year to you guys too!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Did that coupon code work for anybody? I was going to get the organizer but it said invalid code.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, worked for me! And, I'm not a very lucky person most of the time! Free shipping too, it was something like $7.43 incl tax. 
Maybe they only had a certain number of the items?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You might want to try a different web browser then the one youre using, I use chrome and it still works.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

You know, your posts keep making me realize I "need" so many dog things...


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know what the deal was but the code worked now so got an organizer coming, awesome deal!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't stop posting links! You know where all the good deals are.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I did end up buying the organizer.  Can't wait. One of my goals is to become more organized, so I think this will help. Plus he has SO MUCH CRAP, hahaha.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You always find the best deals on cool stuff!


----------

